

Fake Sign language interpreter at Nelson Mandela's memorial - elietoubi
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/sign-language-interpreter-at-nelson-mandelas-memorial-was-a-fake-who-made-up-his-own-hand-gestures-8997189.html

======
elietoubi
I am not sure if it's offensive or just funny

